# mojiko tournament rods!



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

hey everyone just been looking at the mojiko tournament and plastix rods in there range. What are they like what is there best bream flattie size sp and hb rod and etc. thnx


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

the 1-2kg one is my most loved rod for bream and whiting, had it for 4 months; no problems yet its better than some of the $200 + rods


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

RackRaider said:


> the 1-2kg one is my most loved rod for bream and whiting, had it for 4 months; no problems yet its better than some of the $200 + rods


i agree ...... as well as there 2-4kg range . they are a fantastic rod that DO put some $200 rods to shame .and when there on sale for $30 ......BARGIN . well there a bargin at full price as well

craig


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Who sells Mojiko?

A-Mart; Tackle Word; BCF???

Hawkeye3


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

HAWKEYE3 said:


> Who sells Mojiko?
> 
> A-Mart; Tackle Word; BCF???
> 
> Hawkeye3


Anaconda...http://www.anaconda.com.au/

Another place you can visit in Brisbane this weekend Ian ;-)

Cheers


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

$30 rods!? where do i find these $30 rods :twisted:


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Best value for money rods...I have three all bought on special. They are easily better than my Shimano Catana rods. Love the 1-2kg for bream and whiting!


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

jokinna said:


> $30 rods!? where do i find these $30 rods :twisted:


when Annaconda has a sale u can get them for as low as $30 .i have bought 3 and never paid anything more for them .

craig


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Stupid question, are they graphite? How many pieces?


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Think they have a fairly large range including both 1 and 2 piece graphite rods. I have the 1-2kg 6ft two piece (2 of) and the 1-3kg 7ft two piece but if you jump on their website they should have the full range on there.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Didn't realize their website was that detailed, I'll have a look,'thanks.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

there website isnt working for me anyone help??


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I couldn't find anything other than catalogues, no information on specific items.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

i saw a new rod from Rovex in an ad the other day, their called Airsrike, there graphite and around $40-50
they look the goods, and may be another good cheap allternative to the expensive, high performance rods many people want but cant afford.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

what do the 1-2kg go like on flattie? have enough power ? will they still be able to cast the heavier flattie lures????

Thanks again everyone


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Anybody know where I can get my hands on one of the Mojiko Tournament 662L 1-2kg spin rods? Loved the first two I had but broke the second yesterday and want a replacement.


----------

